# Apple TV 4K et HomePod (mini)



## gilsplash (5 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour à tous, 
Équipé d’une Apple TV HD et tout récemment d’un HomePod mini, j’ai eu la déception d’apprendre que la fonction de paramétrage par défaut du mini en tant que haut-parleur par défaut n’était pas disponible sur cette Apple TV. 
D’ailleurs, à ce propos, quelqu’un saurait-il me dire pourquoi ? Qu’est-ce qu’il y a dans la 4K qu’il n’y a pas dans la HD et qui justifie cette fonction ?
Je pense donc investir dans une 4K mais avant de faire le pas j’aurais voulu connaître votre retour d’expérience.
A savoir, quelqu’un pourrait-il me dire si, alors que son HomePod est configuré comme enceinte par défaut sur la 4K, et que l’Apple TV est éteinte, est-ce que le fait de demander à,Siri via le HomePod de jouer une chanson rallume l’Apple TV ?
Je vous pose la question car après avoir maté un film via mon Apple TV HD connectée à mon videoprojecteur et au HomePod mini, j’ai éteint mon Apple TV et videoprojecteur et lorsque j’ai demandé à Siri de me lancer une playlist pour dormir, le HomePod a relancé l’Apple TV HD et le videoprojecteur ! Super ! 
Il a fallu que je déconnecte le HomePod de l’Apple TV pour pouvoir utiliser le HomePod seul. Je suis surpris que le fait d’éteindre l’Apple TV ne suffise pas et j’aurais voulu si sur la 4K et avec la fonction par défaut, cela se produit également ?
Merci d’avance


----------



## iBaby (6 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour 



gilsplash a dit:


> quelqu’un pourrait-il me dire si, alors que son HomePod est configuré comme enceinte par défaut sur la 4K, et que l’Apple TV est éteinte, est-ce que le fait de demander à,Siri via le HomePod de jouer une chanson rallume l’Apple TV ?



Non. Ça fonctionne bien, le cas que tu évoques ne m’est arrivé qu’une fois, un bug.


----------



## Claudecf (7 Décembre 2020)

iBaby a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Non. Ça fonctionne bien, le cas que tu évoques ne m’est arrivé qu’une fois, un bug.




Avec le HomePod mini ça arrive fréquemment. Le moyen que j’ai trouvé pour que ça n’arrive pas, c’est de “commander” mon couple de homepods mini en utilisant airplay au travers du centre de contrôle. 
Ça fonctionne chez moi.


----------



## JeanRisEncore (14 Décembre 2020)

A mon tour de faire un petit retour sur ce couple homepod mini+apple tv 4k
Pour ma part j'ai choisi d'investir sur 2 homepods pour profiter d'un son stéréo. Pour ce qui est de l'installation, cela se fait extrêmement vite.  Dès le départ, au moment de paramétrer le second homepod un message nous propose de les jumeler pour bénéficier du son stéréo.
Pour ce qui est de la liaison avec l'apple TV 4k, j'ai été surpris d'apprendre que la connexion permanente entre les deux appareils n'était possible qu'avec le homepod classic. Cela n'est pas possible avec la version mini. Ma surprise et surtout déception de l'apprendre. A chaque allumage de l'apple tv, si l'on souhaite diffuser le son sur les 2 enceintes, il faut à chaque fois en faire le choix dans le centre de contrôle de l'apple tv dans la partie audio. Je trouve cela vraiment domage, surtout que je ne pense pas que ce soit une contrainte technique, c'est simplement un choix commercial de la part d’Apple à mon avis. Un peu mesquin ...
Pour ce qui est de la qualité sonore avec l'apple tv (netflix, amazon prime), pour ceux et celles qui se posent la question, même avec deux enceintes reliés en stéréo ça n'est pas du homecinéma. Le son est meilleure que celui diffusé de la télévision, il suffit de faire le test en regardant un film ou une série, de sélectionner la sortie audio du téléviseur puis des homepods, la différence est quand même là. C'est moins étouffé, plus dynamique et vif mais ça n'est n'est clairement pas du home cinéma. Je pense que l'idéal serait de pouvoir coupler deux modèles mini avec un homepod classic, là on aurait quelque chose qui envoi. On aurait presque un système 2.1 mais pour l'heure, Apple ne le permet pas... qui sait lors d'une future mise à jour....
En ce qui concerne la diffusion de musiques. Dans un salon avec cuisine ouverte de près de 50 m² la qualité est suffisante pour quelqu'un qui se contente d'écouter simplement de la musique sans chercher à ressentir "à fond" les basses qui vont avec. Encore une fois c'est bien mieux que si vous mettiez une chaîne musical et que le son sortait de la télé mais pas autant que si vous utiliser une chaine hifi avec plusieurs enceintes positionnées. Normal me diriez-vous, on ne compare pas la même chose, ils n'ont surtout pas la même taille. Pour ma part, cela me suffit amplement, d'ailleurs depuis que j'ai ces homepods, il y a toujours de la musique qui y est diffusée, que ce soit en musique de fond/d'ambiance ou en diffusion plus forte.
Petit bémol, apple music est le seul service qui peut être déclenché directement depuis les homepods via Siri. A la dernière keynote il était pourtant question d'ouvrir la fonction à d'autres services comme Pandora (qui est un service de streaming au Etats-Unis) que d'ailleurs un membre de macg à pu tester. Il était également question d'amazon music. Je n'ai pas réussi à l'intégrer. Quelqu'un ici ? faut-il attendre une mise à jour ?
Je n'ai pas apple music, du coup amazon music est diffusée sur les enceintes depuis mon iphone via airplay. Par contre quand j'utilise mon iphone pour baisser le son de la musique ou pour faire titre suivant par exemple avec les contrôles, il y un temps de latence, 1 seconde je dirai. Du coup on a une mauvais impression de lenteur parce que les contrôles ne sont pas instantanées. J'ai un iphone 12 pro et je ne remarque pas cette latence avec des airpods. A espérer qu'une mise à jour accélère un peu la situation.
D'autres ici ont-ils remarqués cela ?
On fini avec la fonction interphone qui est vraiment génial. En exemple, vous avez des enfants à la maison qui n'ont pas encore l'age d'avoir un téléphone portable, vous pouvez leur envoyer un message sans forcément devoir passer un coup de fil. C'est rapide et ils peuvent vous répondre avec autant de rapidité. C'est juste un exemple, cette fonction peut être utiliser à travers tellement de situation, chacun y trouvera son compte. Je n'ai pas réussi par contre à envoyer un message interphone depuis les homepods vers une personne en particulier qui fait parti du groupe maison. Toutes les personnes le reçoivent. N'est-il pas possible d'envoyer un message interphone depuis les homepods vers un seul iphone en particulier ?


----------



## Claudecf (16 Décembre 2020)

Je redoutais un peu la mise à jour des HomePods mini, mais ça s’est passé sans intervention de ma part. 
En principe, j’aime mieux faire les mises à jour moi-même, mais je maîtrise mal l’application Maison. Du coup, ça s’est fait tout seul et je range ma cuisine en écoutant la radio. 
J’avais lu, ici et ailleurs qu’on ne pouvait écouter que Musique (Music?), mais mes HomePods Mini fonctionnent maintenant très bien avec des podcasts, mes radios favorites. Et le contenu de mon Apple TV, bien sûr. 
En fin de compte ce que j’ai le plus de mal à écouter, c’est ma musique à moi, celle d’iTunes, j’ai du mal à la trouver. 
Par contre, radios, podcasts et musique, c’est à parti de mon iPhone et de son Centre de Contrôle, et la télé c’est à partir de la télécommande de l’Apple TV. 
Je ne verrais pas d’inconvénient à ce que ça soit plus uniformisé.


----------



## mariol66 (15 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour, je viens d’acheter deux Homepod Mini couplé en stéréo pour mettre entre autre avec mon Apple TV 4k. Je les ai eu cette après-midi donc je n’ai pas encore tout testé.

Effectivement il faut selection manuellement le couple d’home pod mini pour diffuser le son de l’Apple tv. Par contre en éteingant l’Apple tv’ j’ai été surpris qui si je lançais une musique depuis mon ipad vers le couple de home pod mini, ceux-ci réactivaient l’apple tv et ma tv comme ça été le cas pour @gilsplash. Je l’ai eu trois ou 4 fois de suite. J’ai du déconnecter manuellement les homepod mini de l’apple tv ce qui pour le coup ne me parait pas du tout pratique... je vais refaire d’autres tests demain.


----------



## JeanRisEncore (16 Janvier 2021)

J’ai le même problème. A chaque fois que je lance apple music sur les homepods via siri, l’apple tv s’allume aussi. Ne peut-on pas régler ça ?


----------



## Claudecf (16 Janvier 2021)

On peut séparer l’Apple TV des homepods mini en passant par le centre de contrôle. 
Ca marche très bien
Je ne sais pas comment poster une mini vidéo faite sur mon iPhone pour montrer ce qu’il faut faire.


----------



## mariol66 (16 Janvier 2021)

Claudecf a dit:


> On peut séparer l’Apple TV des homepods mini en passant par le centre de contrôle.
> Ca marche très bien
> Je ne sais pas comment poster une mini vidéo faite sur mon iPhone pour montrer ce qu’il faut faire.


Petite question @Claudecf , lorsque vous utilisez les HomePod Mini avec votre Apple Tv, est-ce que vous les déselectionnés systématiquement de l’Apple tv avant de la mettre en veille ?
J’ai remarqué que si je ne le fasait pas, ils restaient connecté à l’Apple TV (qui d’ailleurs n’est pas éteinte mais en veille).
Du coup si je demande à Siri de mettre de la musique, il rallume l’Apple TV et la Télé. Ceci, est en partant du principe de que demande directement de la musique aux HomePod Mini sans passer par un iPhone avec Airplay.
Autant, activer les HomePod Mini via l’Apple Tv lorsque l’on veut que la son passe par eux, ce n’est pas vraiment contraignan, mais à l’extinction il faut penser à les désectionner et repasser par le son de la télé si l’on à l’intention d’utiliser plus tard les HomePod Mini en directe pour la musique.

Du moins pour le moment je n’est pas trouvé, mais comme j’ai un HomePop Mini qui réagit étrangement (perte de syncro en stéréo), je me demande si cela est norma.


----------



## Claudecf (16 Janvier 2021)

mariol66 a dit:


> Petite question @Claudecf , lorsque vous utilisez les HomePod Mini avec votre Apple Tv, est-ce que vous les déselectionnés systématiquement de l’Apple tv avant de la mettre en veille ?
> J’ai remarqué que si je ne le fasait pas, ils restaient connecté à l’Apple TV (qui d’ailleurs n’est pas éteinte mais en veille).
> Du coup si je demande à Siri de mettre de la musique, il rallume l’Apple TV et la Télé. Ceci, est en partant du principe de que demande directement de la musique aux HomePod Mini sans passer par un iPhone avec Airplay.
> Autant, activer les HomePod Mini via l’Apple Tv lorsque l’on veut que la son passe par eux, ce n’est pas vraiment contraignan, mais à l’extinction il faut penser à les désectionner et repasser par le son de la télé si l’on à l’intention d’utiliser plus tard les HomePod Mini en directe pour la musique.
> ...



Non, je ne désélectionne pas avant de mettre en veille parce que ça ne reste pas désélectionné. 
C’est au moment où je veux écouter de la musique sur les HP minis que je le fais. Dans le centre de contrôle et pas sur l’Apple TV


----------



## mariol66 (16 Janvier 2021)

Claudecf a dit:


> Non, je ne désélectionne pas avant de mettre en veille parce que ça ne reste pas désélectionné.
> C’est au moment où je veux écouter de la musique sur les HP minis que je le fais. Dans le centre de contrôle et pas sur l’Apple TV


Effectivement, on ne peut pas le déselectionner sauf à sélectionner les haut parleur de la tv puis on peut à ce moment déselectionner les HomePod Mini.

Par contre, une fois votre Apple TV en veille, et si vous ne mettez pas mettre de la musique depuis votre iPhone mais directement depuis les HomePod Mini via Siri, est-ce que votre Apple TV redémarre ?


----------



## Claudecf (16 Janvier 2021)

Siri et moi sommes fâchés depuis longtemps. Il ne comprend jamais ce que je dis. Sauf pour des opérations de calcul. Donc j’ai renoncé à m’en servir.


----------



## mariol66 (16 Janvier 2021)

Je suis assez étonné de Siri sur les HomePod Mini qui capte ce qu’on lui demande même dans une grande pièce. Après effectivement, il faut se souvenir des phrases que l’on peut lui demander ce qui limite les choses dans certains cas.
Par contre ce que je viens de dire au niveau de la déselection des HomePod Mini depuis l’Apple TV, en refaisant des tests complets à l’instant, j’ai réussi en recliquant sur les HomePod Mini à les désélectionner ce qui à du coup sélectionner de suite après la tv, chose que je n’ai pas réussi jusqu’à présent.
A voir si cela changer dans le temps car depuis que j’ai les HomePod Mini, ils n’ont pas la même réaction. J’ai rebooté plusieurs fois la box, si cela recommence à fonctionner aléatoirement, je supprimerais l’Apple TV de l’app Maison pour la reconfigurer.


----------



## Claudecf (16 Janvier 2021)

mariol66 a dit:


> Je suis assez étonné de Siri sur les HomePod Mini qui capte ce qu’on lui demande même dans une grande pièce. Après effectivement, il faut se souvenir des phrases que l’on peut lui demander ce qui limite les choses dans certains cas.
> Par contre ce que je viens de dire au niveau de la déselection des HomePod Mini depuis l’Apple TV, en refaisant des tests complets à l’instant, j’ai réussi en recliquant sur les HomePod Mini à les désélectionner ce qui à du coup sélectionner de suite après la tv, chose que je n’ai pas réussi jusqu’à présent.
> A voir si cela changer dans le temps car depuis que j’ai les HomePod Mini, ils n’ont pas la même réaction. J’ai rebooté plusieurs fois la box, si cela recommence à fonctionner aléatoirement, je supprimerais l’Apple TV de l’app Maison pour la reconfigurer.



Au début j’ai dû faire appel à Apple parce que je n’arrivais à rien. 
Ils m’ont fait effacer l’application Maison, y compris dans iCloud pour repartir à zéro. 
Après reconfiguration, et mise à jour des HP minis, ça a été bien mieux. 
J’ai parfois des difficultés au démarrage mais une réinitialisation de la box remet tout en ordre. 
Ceci dit j’apprécierais que l’Apple TV me propose autre chose que les hauts parleurs TV qui sur ma télé sont situés sur les côtés et dont le mauvais son m’a fait opter pour les HP minis. Un peu décevant tout de même.


----------



## mariol66 (16 Janvier 2021)

Claudecf a dit:


> Au début j’ai dû faire appel à Apple parce que je n’arrivais à rien.
> Ils m’ont fait effacer l’application Maison, y compris dans iCloud pour repartir à zéro.
> Après reconfiguration, et mise à jour des HP minis, ça a été bien mieux.
> J’ai parfois des difficultés au démarrage mais une réinitialisation de la box remet tout en ordre.
> Ceci dit j’apprécierais que l’Apple TV me propose autre chose que les hauts parleurs TV qui sur ma télé sont situés sur les côtés et dont le mauvais son m’a fait opter pour les HP minis. Un peu décevant tout de même.


Je vais essayer ce qui t’a été préconisé, je viens de perdre encore un HomePod Mini qui ne répond plus sur ma paire stéréo.
C’est frustrant çar je n’arrive pas à cerner le problème, je suis presque sûr qu’en rebootant la box il va revenir.
Pour fixer la sortie sur les HomePod Mini, ce n’est disponible que pour les HomePod, c’est dommag, j’espère qu’une mise à jour fera évoluer les mini.


----------



## Claudecf (16 Janvier 2021)

Assure toi aussi d’avoir la dernière mise à jour des HP minis!


----------



## mariol66 (16 Janvier 2021)

Oui tout était à jour avec iOS 14.3 
Par contre chose bizzare. Nous avons un iPad, un iPhone 11 pro et un iPhone 7, tous sur iOS 14.3. J’ai donc retiré toutes les app Maison et tout réinstaller.
Dans Général, il n’y a que sur l’iPad ou j’ai un réglage pour Maison
Sur le 11 pro je n’avais pas ce réglage (j’ai trouvé ça étrange), sur le 7 de ma femme il y était et depuis que j’ai supprimé et re-installé Maison, il n´y est plus sur le 7 et toujours pas sur le 11 pro (l’iPad à quand a lui ce réglage).


----------



## Claudecf (16 Janvier 2021)

mariol66 a dit:


> Oui tout était à jour avec iOS 14.3
> Par contre chose bizzare. Nous avons un iPad, un iPhone 11 pro et un iPhone 7, tous sur iOS 14.3. J’ai donc retiré toutes les app Maison et tout réinstaller.
> Dans Général, il n’y a que sur l’iPad ou j’ai un réglage pour Maison
> Sur le 11 pro je n’avais pas ce réglage (j’ai trouvé ça étrange), sur le 7 de ma femme il y était et depuis que j’ai supprimé et re-installé Maison, il n´y est plus sur le 7 et toujours pas sur le 11 pro (l’iPad à quand a lui ce réglage).



Apple m’avait fait effacer ce qu’il y avait dans le cloud. Tu devrais essayer de faire appel à eux. Moi je suis seule à me servir des mes HP. Vous tous ça a l’air plus complexe. 
Dire que tout ça devrait être simple!


----------



## mariol66 (16 Janvier 2021)

Oui j’avais lu votre message et j’ai supprimé aussi ce qu’il y avait dans iCloud. Si les problèmes reviennent, je verrais avec l’assistance.


----------



## JeanRisEncore (21 Janvier 2021)

Claudecf a dit:


> On peut séparer l’Apple TV des homepods mini en passant par le centre de contrôle.
> Ca marche très bien
> Je ne sais pas comment poster une mini vidéo faite sur mon iPhone pour montrer ce qu’il faut faire.


Je connais la manip mais cela oblige à le faire à chaque fois


----------



## Claudecf (21 Janvier 2021)

JeanRisEncore a dit:


> Je connais la manip mais cela oblige à le faire à chaque fois



Oui ce serait bien mieux si on pouvait faire un réglage qu’on pourrait conserver.


----------



## gilsplash (22 Janvier 2021)

Merci à vous pour vos réponses et vos retours d’expérience. 
Maigre consolation : je suis content de savoir que le problème n’est pas lié au type d’Apple TV. J’étais à deux doigts d’acheter une 4K pensant que le problème était lié à ma HD. 
J’espère vraiment qu’une mise à jour prochaine du firmware ou de tvOS permettra de rendre tout ça beaucoup plus fluide et intuitif (moins de manips : pas besoin d’activer ou de désactiver et un homepod intelligent qui sait ce qu’on veut de lui : qui ne relance pas l’Apple TV quand on vient de l’éteindre et qu’on lui demande de jouer un titre sur Apple Music ) parce que moi perso c’est essentiellement pour ça que je consomme Apple : pour que ce soit intuitif et fluide


----------



## nemrod (23 Avril 2021)

Hello, je m'intéresse aux minis, je verrais bien une paire en stéréo pour diffuser de la musique quand il est trop tard pour utiliser mon système HIFI.

Ayant entendu parler de l'impossibilité de les avoir par défaut en sortie de l'aTV 4K, et surpris, j'ai appelé Apple, qui me dit que c'est possible


----------



## mariol66 (23 Avril 2021)

Que c’est possible ? (ou que ce n’est pas possible ?). Je n’ai pas trouvé comment faire si cela est possible. Ma TV garde assez longtemps la connexion avec les HomePod mini, mais si je passe en lecture d’une musique direct sur les HP mini, il ma faut la re-selectionner.

Je pense qu’à terme, Apple anoutera cette fonctionnalité, vu qu’elle n’est destinée qu’aux HomePod classic et que ceux-ci ne sont plus produit. Y’a peut-être une chance que ça change la donne pour les Mini.


----------



## nemrod (24 Avril 2021)

nemrod a dit:


> Hello, je m'intéresse aux minis, je verrais bien une paire en stéréo pour diffuser de la musique quand il est trop tard pour utiliser mon système HIFI.
> 
> Ayant entendu parler de l'impossibilité de les avoir par défaut en sortie de l'aTV 4K, et surpris, j'ai appelé Apple, qui me dit que *c'est possible*


----------



## mariol66 (24 Avril 2021)

Il t’as précisé comment ?


----------



## nemrod (24 Avril 2021)

Ils, j'ai appelé deux fois, m'on dit qu'il suffit de les sélectionner un fois au niveau de l'Apple TV.


----------



## mariol66 (24 Avril 2021)

nemrod a dit:


> Ils, j'ai appelé deux fois, m'on dit qu'il suffit de les sélectionner un fois au niveau de l'Apple TV.


Mouai, sauf que si tu utilises tes Homepod mini lorsque l’Apple tv est éteinte (pour jouer de la musique en direct ou depuis un iPhone), il te faudra la re-selectionner lorsque tu rallumera l’Apple tv. Sur le HomePod, c’est différent puisque tu le sélectionnes comme sortie son de l’Apple tv.


----------



## nemrod (27 Avril 2021)

J'imagine


----------

